# Corticotomy



## jdemar (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a patient that has had numerous previous surgeries for non-union, osteomyelitis and now with a 3-cm tibial defect.  My Dr. is going to do a proximal corticotomy on the tibal defect...do I use an unlisted code?  Thank you in advance.


----------



## nyckimmie (Feb 13, 2018)

*same question*

Hi, Does anyone have any suggestions for this old post?  I have the same quest:  tibial osteoplasty for bone transport with proximal tibial corticotomy to regenerate bone defect. No mention of fibular. it's a revision of a multiplanar fixator. Pt. is an adult s/p mva.
Thank you for any guidance.


----------

